# Got my hands on two PT1911s (.45 and 9mm) ....



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

From a friend of mine. They suffered a minor water hazard and I'm going to clean them up a little. 

Initially all I can say is that the triggers are amongst the most squishy I've ever felt, but who knows what the insides of these guns look like. 

More pictures and thoughts/findings to follow.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

They "suffered a minor water hazard" and you want to know why their "triggers are...squishy"? :anim_lol:


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

No offense....but, they don't work too well with out a minor water hazard, do they?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

berettabone said:


> No offense....but, they don't work too well with out a minor water hazard, do they?


None taken, they aren't my guns.

Steve, as for the squish factor, I don't think it's all the water's fault. One has a thumb safety that feels like the sear/hammer engagement surfaces are made of bubble gum.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

VAMarine said:


> ...One has a thumb safety that feels like the sear/hammer engagement surfaces are made of bubble gum.


...Or Jello? (Gelatin is wetter than Double-Bubble.)

Merely polishing things may help a lot.
However, you have to make sure that the "lump" on the safety lever really does press the sear into the hammer notch, and really does hold it there.

(I apologize if I seem to be teaching my grandma to suck eggs. You probably know all this already, but I'm just making sure.)


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> ...Or Jello? (Gelatin is wetter than Double-Bubble.)
> 
> Merely polishing things may help a lot.
> However, you have to make sure that the "lump" on the safety lever really does press the sear into the hammer notch, and really does hold it there.
> ...


No worries, I don't know what level I'm willing to go on these past just cleaning and some minor parts replacement and a little work on the trigger track/bow, might take a little polish to the safety...not sure yet. One thing's for sure, they sure don't know how to blend an edge @ Taurus, damn near cut myself on the rear of the frame...


----------



## 45 (May 16, 2012)

I think the other reason the trigger feels that way is because they have the series 80 fireing system I know a lot of people say that a series 80 trigger fells a lot diffrent than a series 70 or 1911 A1 trigger


----------

